# Pantry Pullout



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Merry Christmas!

I've been working very hard trying to get my wife's Christmas present completed in time and I've almost made it. Just a few things left to do but we had our family Christmas gathering Saturday and she got to see it. I think she likes it.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks really good Bryan...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job , that looks really sharp .It’s almost like you know what your doing


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice work Bryan. What an efficient way to store things.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Bryan.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow,Bryan, You have come a long way in the last year. That looks great. I bet your wife has big plans for that.
Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Ya' Done Good, Brian! What slides did you use?


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Like this pantry!

Well made, nice looking.

Regards
Gérard


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Great job and nicely designed.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> Ya' Done Good, Brian! What slides did you use?




Hi Andy, I used Fulterer model FR 775.ECD


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good, Bryan...and heavy. You may have to have a BBQ/Beer party and invite a few friends over on moving day!

Just be sure to move it in to position before breaking out the beer! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice Bryan. The space is going to be so much more usable than digging through stuff from the front.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...great design and execution...nice attention to detail...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks all of you for the kind words. Mike, no beer!

All during this build I thought of how much I like working with the tools and materials, some more than others and 
was tempted to post a note on whatever that particular thing was during the build. I haven't yet because I'm really not sure just what I want to say yet. I wish I was better with words but I will give you a couple of examples. One that comes to mind is the pocket hole screws and jigs. I've got a couple of jigs for this and have used them both depending on the application but I find it a wonder of just how well they (the screws) and the jigs work. They are so easy and simply amazing.
Another is working with hardwoods, I've built just a few things so far but when I work with hardwood things just turn out nicer. I don't really like working with plywood any more than I have to, I find something about it makes me itch. I love the look of Baltic birch though.

Anyway, I feel like I'm rambling but I do want to tell you all again in case you've missed it, I value your input, your advise, and I try to follow along. With each project I learn and improve so thank you.
You add to my tool collection.

Bryan


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice cabinet, Bryan. I am sure your wife is going to love it after it is installed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You just lost your 'Newbie' status! Really nicely done, Bryan.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Really nice, Bryan. That's great usage of the available space. My cousin has a similar width cabinet that just had fixed shelves in it. He recently put in drawer glides on each shelf, so they could get at stuff in the back. Your solution is much handier. Great job.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Really nice, Bryan. That's great usage of the available space. My cousin has a similar width cabinet that just had fixed shelves in it. He recently put in drawer glides on each shelf, so they could get at stuff in the back. Your solution is much handier. Great job.



Thanks Paul. Happy New Year!


----------

